# Solarseek VS Nicotine.



## JPTK (15 Septembre 2004)

Monelzk 

Deux logiciels pour se connecter à l'excellent SLSK. Un 1er tout nouveau, un vrai logiciel OSX natif et le 2e, issu du monde linusque et qui nécessite de passer via X11 et de subir une interface archaïque graphiquement parlant et lourde en plus.

Avec ce constat, on prend le 1er sans hésiter, pourtant j'ai l'impression qu'il y a moins de monde (ce n'est d'ailleurs pas une impression), moins de rooms et d'ailleurs le pire c'est qu'il n'y a pas celle que je fréquente. Avec Nicotine il fallait toujours que j'aille dans la liste des rooms pour appuyer sur refresh afin d'avoir vraiment toutes les rooms et celle que je fréquente. Le problème c'est que sur Solarseek, cette fonction semble n'être pas dispo.

Des amateurs, des idées, des conseils ? On trouve les 2 sur version tracker je crois.


----------



## MrStone (15 Septembre 2004)

Mais mais mais... ce sont des logiciels de poire à poire ce dont tu parles là, non ??? :modo: :modo: :modo:


----------



## jpmiss (15 Septembre 2004)

MrStone a dit:
			
		

> Mais mais mais... ce sont des logiciels de poire à poire ce dont tu parles là, non ??? :modo: :modo: :modo:


  Bah oui et alors?

 Bon si non JPTK, j'ai la meme impression que toi mais faut voir que SolarSeek est assez frais. Ca va probablement s'améliorer au fil des versions...


----------



## JPTK (19 Septembre 2004)

Pfff...  :sleep:


----------

